# Help sexing some leuc's



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a couple leuc's I'm having trouble sexing. They are around 2 years old right now. I haven't heard any calling from them at this point, but they are in a terrarium with another calling male. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

could we please get a shot of the toes and also more body shots 
-scotty


----------



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

Alright. I'll try and isolate them and take some pictures after work tomorrow.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

both could be subdominant males but until extra info is provided ie how long they have been with the calling male etc. i cant be totally positive in addition my opinion can easily differ with someone elses so you have to make your decision from a couple peoples anwsers i hope everything works out well though 
-scotty


----------



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

Looked through some old pictures during my lunch break and found some of one of them. The two below are the same frog w/ one of them being a close up of his toes. Sorry for the blurriness. Its actually water on the glass throwing the focus off. I'll try and get some more of the other one tonight.

To answer your other question, they were bought as a group about 1.5 years ago, so they've been with the calling male the entire time.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Leucs are sometimes hard to sex unless they are exhibiting breeding behavior. The best way I know how is to look at the profile around the neck area. My females necks are much thicker than the males.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I'll take a guess- first one could be either, it's hard to tell, looks male to me but I will say female I'll explain why in a minute. Second one- female.
I say both female because in my experience, my male leucs are not intimidated by another calling male. When one of my males calls, the other starts up immediately. They both go back and forth in little calling competitions and wrestling eventually ensues. So if only one is calling, I would say these are both female. The easiest way for me to tell which is which with my leucs is size. Females are definitely noticeably bigger than males and have a much rounder shape if they are next to one another. Have you seen any breeding activity at all? When the male calls, do these wrestle with each other, or go over to the male, move away from the male, or anything like that? Again, this is really a guess because they can look similar sometimes. Good luck.
Bryan


----------



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok here are a few more. The first three are of the same frog and the last picture is of the same frog from my last post. I haven't seen any back petting or any other breeding behavior except calling from the male. Thanks for the responses so far.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Well the last picture posted looks female. The other three pics look like a male to me, but it's just a little unusual IMO for males not to call... it's a toss up. If they are good size I think the best indicator sometimes is the overall size- both snout to vent and the size of how wide they are.


----------



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response. This might be a crazy question, but is there any special way to encourage egg production in females? I'd do just about anything to get these guys/girls goin! I've always loved raising tads and I'd love to have some of my own from these frogs. Thanks for the help.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

both have body shapes of males.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

For breeding, mine have been very easy. When I raise them old enough, they either both call and wrestle or the female suddenly swells with eggs and starts breeding. If you feed and supplement well the females should produce eggs relatively quickly if they are going to breed. Sometimes leucs can be a bit trickier to get started, in which case simulating a wet and dry season may encourage them, and I also find playing recorded leuc calls really gets them pumped up, and the males call back at the computer. My pairs lay a clutch usually once every 2-3 weeks and I have had good success with them.
Bryan


----------



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

I gotta say I'm a little bummed out with my effeminate males. I've tried the wet/dry season, reduce/increased feeding, and I always supplement. I'd totally be up for a trade for a proven female for one of these possible dudes. I've also got some various terrarium parts or maybe some cash to throw in for a proven female. Feel free to PM or email me. Thanks everyone for your replies and help. This is a great community.


----------

